# Genesis [with Alfine 8 hub gears] conversion



## DaddyPaddey (23 Apr 2019)

Is it possible/practical to convert my Day One to a Steps system? I really don't want a hub motor, so if the Steps is a 'no go' is there an alternative?


----------



## keithmac (23 Apr 2019)

Any pics, STEPS requires a specific frame to mount the motor.

I built a Nuvinci hubbed bike with a TSDZ2 mid mount motor and it goes well.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Apr 2019)

I've put a TSDZ2 motormot an Alfine8 hubbed bike and it too works very well.


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Apr 2019)

DaddyPaddey said:


> Is it possible/practical to convert my Day One to a Steps system? I really don't want a hub motor, so if the Steps is a 'no go' is there an alternative?


Have a look here for kits, they have gear sensor add on too. Just decide how much power and range you want

http://dillengerelectricbikes.co.uk/electric-bike-kits/bbs-hd1000-bafang-mid-drive-by-bafang.html


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Apr 2019)

Dillinger are bloody expensive!

...And bafangs aren't very smooth in the way they deliver thier power due to the cadence sensor.

DZ2s are much smoother as they use a torque sensor and have a much more natural feel


----------



## keithmac (24 Apr 2019)

That's why I chose TSDZ2, reacts like a bike just with more oomph.

Steps/ Bosch etc all use torque sensing.


----------



## DaddyPaddey (24 Apr 2019)

That's very interesting. Where do you suggest I would go for the battery for a TSDZ2? I saw mention that with a crank based system you can only have one front chainring. Is this correct, and why?


----------



## keithmac (24 Apr 2019)

I only have one front chainring with the Nuvinci.

You could possibly have a double front with a bit of thought but with a hub gear based bike most like a simple chainline.

Battery wise I bought a 36v 15ah "Shark" pack, Samsung celled.

You need to choose what voltage you want, 36v and 48v most common. My Gtech and TSDZ2 are both 36v.












Mine's a work in progress, put bigger disks on a few weeks back.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Apr 2019)

You can get the TSDZ2 with a double chainring, but I'm not sure how happy an Alfine would be running one, since Shimano designed to be just a 1x. You'd need to get creative with the chain tensioner. Even if it you could make it work I don't think much would be gained running it as a 16 speed bike since the standard 8 gearing gives a useful spread of gearing. 

With my DZ2 running 42:18 gearing (chainring/sprocket) I hardly ever use the lowest 3 or 4 gears and they are only really there as 'get me home gears' for when the battery goes flat, and pedalling a dead 20kg ebike is no fun . So in effect it's a 4 or 5 speed with motor assistance. The 42/18 tops out at about 25mph, which is enough for ripping round town - I could go faster but I'm not one for peddling like a Tw4t. 

I'd like to go a bit higher with the gearing but Aflines like to stick as close to 2:1 ratio as possible (ideally 42:20) and can be prone to damage 'over torquing' if you go outside the recommended ratios. 42:18 works seems to work OK

My battery is known as a 'hailong' (due to the shape of the case), and is a bit smaller than the above mentioned shark. it's 36v 15ah and was from http://eclipsebikes.com/product_info.php?products_id=107

And I got my motor kit from a reliable firm in China, and it's delivered from their warehouse in Germany, so no silly import taxes 

@DaddyPaddey Do you have flats or drop bars?

oh and piccies...


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> You can get the TSDZ2 with a double chainring, but I'm not sure how happy an Alfine would be running one, since Shimano designed to be just a 1x. You'd need to get creative with the chain tensioner. Even if it you could make it work I don't think much would be gained running it as a 16 speed bike since the standard 8 gearing gives a useful spread of gearing.
> 
> With my DZ2 running 42:18 gearing (chainring/sprocket) I hardly ever use the lowest 3 or 4 gears and they are only really there as 'get me home gears' for when the battery goes flat, and pedalling a dead 20kg ebike is no fun . So in effect it's a 4 or 5 speed with motor assistance. The 42/18 tops out at about 25mph, which is enough for ripping round town - I could go faster but I'm not one for peddling like a Tw4t.
> 
> ...


i do love the look of this bike - its a great self build


----------



## DaddyPaddey (2 May 2019)

Change of plan. Decided to put elec assist on the 2 wheel 'bent. Will report back in due course.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 May 2019)

jowwy said:


> i do love the look of this bike - its a great self build


Cheers , it's a hoot to ride too

I think the colour helps. it looks even better in the flesh


----------



## lunchbox (9 Jan 2020)

What fenders do you have on that bike?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Jan 2020)

lunchbox said:


> What fenders do you have on that bike?


Mine? On the photo they are Cube own brand 'Trekking' mudguards, which have since been discontinued. They are a sporty composite of two layer of ali with a plastic centre layer which gives them a balance of flex and rigidity to allow the minimal use of stays, which are chunky 4mm dia stainless.

They recently cracked across a hole that I'd drilled in them to fit to my frame (my fault), and after some next-level internet searching I tracked down the original manufacturer to be Curana and a set of 45mm C-lite where quickly ordered from the ultra reliable and totally wholesome hollandbikeshop.com


----------

